# Engine block heater ideas



## Yazooman70

Would there be any problem with using regular heating pads to warm a diesel engine? Thinking about putting one on top of the engine and one on the bottom of the engine to warm up. I've looked and all options like freeze plugs, magnet and in-line hose heaters. I think it is very risky to remove my freeze plug and try to insert a block heater. pop out my freeze plug and put in the freeze plug heater. I could not find a 1 inch circulating block heater. I tried the 1 inch hose heater but the engine was 
Lower than the radiator and that would not work. Thanks for the help.
Kubota D722 in a Yazoo


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

A regular block heater is something on the order of 800-1000 watts. A heating pad doesn't really put out that amount of heat, especially the newer heating pads.


----------



## herdsman

Forget the heating pads, that's not going to supply enough heat to really help. 

Sounds like a black heater would also be of limited value if the radiator is higher than the engine - the heated water in the engine is likely to rise to the radiator. Is there a factory option for a heater? What style is that? That's what I'd go for...


----------



## Fredneck

would an electric dipstick heater be of use?


----------



## Brutus

What about a tank heater? Is there a drain plug in the block to plumb into? What about a plug in the head, or up higher? Or a small hose/plug in the water pump. 1500-2000 Watt heater will fire that puppy up in about any weather.


----------



## Mickey

If you're in an area cold enough to need an engine heater, I'd also give thought to a electric battery blanket.


----------



## markd7f

Soft plug heater is the best. Many things enter into this as the sleves can get in the way. They work good as there aren't any hoses to leak later and lose heat from the hose. A tank heater will work good even if the radiator is above the engine. The thermostat has to open to let the water into the radiator. My best luck was to mount the tank heater real low and plumb the top of the heater into the lowest plug on the block and the lower hose into the higher plug on the block .That puts the hot water into the bottom of the engine and lets it rise to warm that puppy up. Worked on my old IH 756D and a 220 allis of my uncles. No wasted heat...


----------



## stripperman

Fredneck said:


> would an electric dipstick heater be of use?


my dealer said they don't offer one, secondly i was told dipstick heaters don't put out

enough.


----------



## stripperman

*heaters*

i live in central Mass. its real cold here today, 2.5F this morning. i don.t have any

type of heater so i put a 100 watt bulb under the hood, it should do something.

Where does one put a magnetic heater on a G2160 3 cylinder diesel??????

kits looks busy under the hood.


Jim


----------



## pogobill

I'd put the magnetic heater on the oil pan side or bottom, unless it is aluminum.. then as low on the block as possible. I'd think about putting another under the rearend/transmission to warm up the hydraulic oil as well.


----------

